

Show HN: I'm building a Series Tracker Chrome Extension in Angular.js - SchizoDuckie
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/seriesguide-chrome-v2/hkbamkappmgfjjahmnlngibomenmbbdf?hl=en

======
SchizoDuckie
At my current job i'm working a lot with angular, so I figured i'd dogfood it
a bit more and rewrite my previous chrome extension (not published in the
store) in Angular.js to learn more about the services/directives/controllers
part.

So after 2 weeks of work in my spare time, some features:

\- Add your favorite series, and view the schedule on the calendar

\- Completely built with angular.js and bootstrap, no jQuery as of yet!

\- ThePirateBay.org search for downloads of episodes that have aired

\- Batch mark-as-watched function

\- Local storage using via SQLite by using my new promise based
CreateReadUpdateDelete.js :
[https://github.com/SchizoDuckie/CreateReadUpdateDelete.js/tr...](https://github.com/SchizoDuckie/CreateReadUpdateDelete.js/tree/ipromise)

Upcoming:

\- Configurable sources to scrape for new downloads (Private trackers, rss)

\- Auto-notify of new episodes available for download

\- Subtitle integration

\- Minimum Quality selection for download

\- More improved design

Check out the public angular branch of the git repo if you want to see the
inner workings:

[https://github.com/schizoduckie/seriesguide-
chrome/tree/angu...](https://github.com/schizoduckie/seriesguide-
chrome/tree/angular)

